# Landmaster



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Always wanted a model of this. Well, since about 1977 any way.

Now I have one.

That was the old one in the last picture. Completely my fault for the so-so build up. I was in a hurry to make sure everything fit. And exporting the decal to .jpg washes out the colors. The decal itself is much more crisp.


Landmaster kit


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Schweet, Jay! I'm convinced to buy one now! 

BTW, for those who don't know him, cozmo is a great guy to deal with. He's also got a 1/2500 scale line of Trek kits, and also has a _Leif Ericson_ in that lineup, along with several other ships of the "SSC - Strategic Space Command" series of fan-produced designs! His kits are great and I highly recommend them. (and no, I don't get a part of the proceeds)

Check Out His Website


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cozmo LIVES!!!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok Never heard of the landmaster. Good looking kit even though I've never heard of it (or maybe I have, I was 5 in 1977 so give me a break LOL) 
What is the purpose of the 3 tires on each hub??
Don't get me wrong, It looks good, just the setup on the hubs looks like it would really serve no purpose because of the Horizontal bar in front of them would really prevent them from being used like the Mars lander or whatever it was that had tires like that here recently. Did the whole hub rotate while driving??


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wha...? And you call yourself a SciFi Modeler?!?!? For _shame_! :freak: 

The LandMaster is from Damnation Alley and the only truly kewel thing about the movie. It's not a horribly bad movie, but it just seems like it could have been _so_ much better than it turned out.

Oooh! I almost forgot - the tri-wheeled assembly was to allow the vehicle to actually "climb" over rocks in rough terrain. The entire vehicle was built to do exactly what we see it do in the movie, w/the exception of the missiles. I don't know that they actually "worked" and doubt they did. At least, beyond stunt shots. I seem to recall reading somewhere that the vehicle would actually do 50mph when they were doing the tests prior to filming the movie. Only one was made and it resides in California. If I find the website link for it's current whereabouts I'll post it here.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok no wonder, that Movie never appealed to me for some reason. 
Trek, BSG, Buck Rogers (only for Col Derring LOL), The Phoenix (remember that one, TV series with Jochim, I think thats how ya spell it, from ST II in it) Bionic Man, Bionic Woman (they didn't make the right parts on her bionic LOL) and a few others were what I was into back then. Oh and Battle Beyond the Stars I think it was. The one with John Boy in it. Theres a few others but Damnation Alley never really appealed to me for some reason, but the vehicle does look kewl so now I may have to check it out now LOL.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Wha...? And you call yourself a SciFi Modeler?!?!? For _shame_! :freak:
> 
> The LandMaster is from Damnation Alley and the only truly kewel thing about the movie. It's not a horribly bad movie, but it just seems like it could have been _so_ much better than it turned out.


I was severely disapointed by the movie _Damnation Alley_, I still wish somebody would do a faithful adaption of Roger Zelanzy's book. In the book it's the ol' _Escape from New York_ scenario, Hell Tanner is a ruthless biker in jail whose offered a pardon if he can drive a armed hi-tech vehicle from LA to Boston to deliver a plague vaccine, a trip nobody has ever done before in a post-apocolyptic America that's now taken over by mutated animals, plants, bizaare weather, and maurading gangs. It's a really well written action-packed book.

Still, the movie is kinda fun, the landmaster is cool, and has one of my favorite "bad" movie lines from George Peppard:

*"My God! This town is infested with killer cockroaches!"*


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Landmaster information 

The Landmaster today looks a lot different than it did in the movie.


The tri-star wheel 

Saw a picture of a set of them on a Hummer. Don't know why it needed them, but it looked neat.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't know about Cozmo's models,yet. I won on e-bay the ARK II, and looking forward to getting it this week. The DVD set of ARK II is coming.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

You got the last of the pre-production versions. The production version is also coming out of the molds now. Though, the changes to it were minor compared to the Landmaster.

Ark II 

I cut the wheel wells, lowered the undercarriage and tweaked the decals.

If I had more rubber, Quark's garbage scow would have had new molds as well. Didn't have to make any changes to it, it just needs a better mold than the original.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

cozmo said:


> You got the last of the pre-production versions. The production version is also coming out of the molds now. Though, the changes to it were minor compared to the Landmaster.
> 
> Ark II
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my my landmaster, Cozmo, I didn't realize that was you!

Scott


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes, 'tis I. 

Lost this link when my computer died and was to dang lazy to look it up 'til now.

Still need to find a lot of places on the web that I used to frequent.

You got the last pre-production version of the Landmaster.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow! As soon as I saw the pic of the Landmaster, I thought... Ark II. Now we just need a guy in a jetpack and a talking chimp...
"Ark II Log Entry number 1: I, Jonah, Ruth, Samuel and Adam..."

The wasted Saturday mornings of my childhood seem so long ago...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Time to plan to waste some more time again, with Ark II.
http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/newsitem.cfm?NewsID=6106


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I am definately looking forward to that. :thumbsup: Do you know if they are coming out with a diecast version of the Ark II??


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey, cool! Both _Space Academy_ AND _Jason of Star Command_ are coming to DVD! Gotta have those, as well as the _Animaniacs_ set that was just released recently.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Got the ARK II model in the mail today. Really nice model. Good clean pieces, no holes, and the decals are very detailed. Now to get the Landmaster. Thanks Cozmo!


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

How much are you selling those models for?? Is there a website to purchase them?? I would be interested in possibly purchasing both models. I am a big fan of Ark II and Damnation Alley. I have always liked those vehicles. :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Jeff posted the link earlier.

Website


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Got mine today, thanks Cosmo :thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Cozmo,

You might want to check the page. It's showing up a little screwy on my browser (no title for Ark II and the Ark II title on the Landmaster).

Neat kits, nonetheless. Are they in a particular scale?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I like to know the scale as well on the two kits


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

He mentioned over at The 2500 Page Forums that they're 1/144 scale.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Jeff is right. When I built these ( a few years ago now is when I started them) all I had to go by were some still pictures. As near as I could figure at the time was they are both 1/144 scale, judging by some figures I had in that scale.

Not long ago, I saw something that stated the length of the Landmaster was 35'. That would make the model about 1/100 scale.

It doesn't end there though. Somebody pointed out a 1/35 scale Landmaster from Monsters In Motion. When you look at it, it looks a lot different than the one I made. The MIM model is based on one of the miniatures from the movie. It scales out differently than the full size "real" Landmaster which I based mine off of.

Can y'all tell that I spent a little to much time watching that movie? Can't help it. Yeah, it is a cheezy watered down version of the Zelazny book and it is one of my guilty pleasures.

So, what is the scale...1/144 scale (for both of them because they are workhorses in the Strategic Space Command universe). That is my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Never really cared for Ark II the show, but I really liked the truck.

Ya' know what the hardest part about build the Seeker from "Space Acadamy" and "Jason of Star Command" is? That dang nose...

I think a 3" seeker would be pretty neat.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Seeker? Going to do one?
My question has been answered, and I didn't even ask, about the scale. I have both 1/144 and 1/100 figures, so all is cool. Know where to get a 1/144 chimp? LOL

I have seen your ST models and I know I will be getting some. I like the small scale, because of getting more on a shelf.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Rattrap said:


> Cozmo,
> 
> You might want to check the page. It's showing up a little screwy on my browser (no title for Ark II and the Ark II title on the Landmaster).


Fixed. From now on I promise not to do any webpage editing, or bag stuffing after midnight.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now that it is fixed, I'm confused! LOL


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Seeker? Going to do one?


Well, how do you figure I got the 3" number? It couldn't be because I have the partially completed master beside my keyboard. Or that it would be a good fit for a shuttle in the SSC universe.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Next time I will look by your keyboard. Silly me! :freak:  

Assume I don't know, because I don't, what is this Strategic Space Command?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Started on my Ark II this weekend. I've cleaned up the mold lines, puttied and done a first sanding. Second bunch of putty is curing and should be sandable tomorrow night. I'm doing up a Buildup Review for Starship Modeler.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Assume I don't know, because I don't, what is this Strategic Space Command?


Should have gotten to this sooner, sorry. 

SSC - Strategic Space Command, a universe created around the the old Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser model from AMT. It was supposed to be the first of a line of kits. The rest never happened. Dr. Yo, Macfrank and I started the revival.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Right now I am working on the Ark II, and Galactic Cruiser. 

Is their any guides on what kind of ships are in the SSC? I found the page with all the SSC logos, and I am confused as to which are to be accepted.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

There are no real guides as to what is in the SSC universe and what is not. 

I put all of my favorite spaceships from the past that don't fit in anywhere else. Thats why the cargo ship and the other shuttle look familiar. 

Nyrath has a gret round up of what is out there.

Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser 

I don't know about all of the different logos, I like mine.

Logo


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! I like your logo, but the one with the Galactic Cruiser on it, fits more with your summary of the history of the SSC. I finally noticed the logo on the decal sheet.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Man, it's gonna be expensive in the DVD department. Though I seem to be buying TV shows, guess that says something about the movies coming out these days. 

If a Seeker's coming out, I'm all over it, thought about a Starfire? (hint, hint).


----------

